# What Festool Setup Should I Buy??



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok guys I'm sick time lost from cleaning dust and I think going dustless could be a selling point. I'm a complete Festool virgin, never even seen one in real life. :no:

Here's what I'm looking for.. The overwhelming amount of my work is occupied residential repaints. I need something that will used for sanding spackle and trim. I'll need the whole setup, from extractor to sandpaper. The big priority is sanding spackle because that causes the most dust. I need it to be lightweight and portable because most of the time I'm working around furniture in the center of the room. 

What setup do you guys think will best fit my needs? Thanks Guys :thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the ets 125 sander and have been very happy with it, and get the midi vac. I got the larger ct 26 vac and it's just too large for occupied residential. 

But one thing to be clear. The Festool system is not 100% dustless. I'd put it at about 95%, still pretty dam good IMHO. 

PD571817, Festool ETS 125 EQ 5 inch Sander & CT Midi Dust Extractor - Amazon.com


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I have the ets 125 sander and have been very happy with it, and get the midi vac. I got the larger ct 26 vac and it's just too large for occupied residential.
> 
> But one thing to be clear. The Festool system is not 100% dustless. I'd put it at about 95%, still pretty dam good IMHO.
> 
> PD571817, Festool ETS 125 EQ 5 inch Sander & CT Midi Dust Extractor - Amazon.com


Thanks Paul, I'll take 95% over 0% any day. :yes: Any recommendations on one for getting in corners like sanding repairs between ceilings and walls?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Thanks Paul, I'll take 95% over 0% any day. :yes: Any recommendations on one for getting in corners like sanding repairs between ceilings and walls?


Get a DTS 400 for corners. Between those two you should be a happy camper. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I say get a dts and an ets 125 paired with a midi extractor. Sand paper I use granat but Brilliant is also a popular choice.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm gonna hit up my local festool supplier on Monday and pull the trigger. Figured I'd ask you guys first before the salesman has me buying everything under the sun.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Thanks guys! I'm gonna hit up my local festool supplier on Monday and pull the trigger. Figured I'd ask you guys first before the salesman has me buying everything under the sun.


Just start off with the two sanders Sean and I mentioned, and get the midi. I promise you you'll love it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

You know, go with the midi. I think I steered Paul wrong (sorry Paul) on the 26. For exterior stuff a larger size is better maybe NC but for repaints we like the midi as well.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Get a DTS 400 for corners. Between those two you should be a happy camper. :yes:


Finally own one of these. At least when it ships I will, ordered last Friday. 

To answer the op I think your first sander vac combo should be the ro90 and a midi. The ro90 is the best, most used sander I own. :thumbsup:

Also love the mirka ceros with abranet.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> To answer the op I think your first sander vac combo should be the ro90 and a midi. The ro90 is the best, most used sander I own. :thumbsup:


I agree that the ro90 is great little sander. But the OP was wanting a sander primariarly for drywall patches, and then trim. Given that I really like the ETS125 on the drywall patches. 

Still need a RO90 myself though. Should I combine it with a midi purchase? :whistling2:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Finally own one of these. At least when it ships I will, ordered last Friday.
> 
> To answer the op I think your first sander vac combo should be the ro90 and a midi. The ro90 is the best, most used sander I own. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also love the mirka ceros with abranet.


I just took a look at the ro90dx. I really like that you can switch to the delta shaped pad but 3.5inch seems to be on the small side for drywall patches.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It would make a great Christmas present for yourself. 

I am so unhappy about waiting another week to get my dts 400. I have a stain grade job for a higher end client we started sanding this week. 

Missed the bit about drywall. I don't think you could get better than the ceros with abranet for that. Toolnut does festool extractor/mirka combos.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We just got our second midi, another ets 125, 

Remember that the dts 400 and rts 400 are orbitals though and tend to show scratches more than the random orbit 125. Stain jobs are where I tend to notice it more if you are trying to avoid a final hand sanding with the grain.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Didn't realize that Dean, thanks for the heads up. It won't be here in time anyway presanding is 90% complete as of today.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

On the orbitals and random orbitals, don't forget to be cranking the extraction all the way down.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Funny I just went on youtube to check out the ets 125 and here's the first video I stumble upon. 




That's exactly what I'm looking for in a sander. :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Funny I just went on youtube to check out the ets 125 and here's the first video I stumble upon.


 Did ya come across this one?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Funny I just went on youtube to check out the ets 125 and here's the first video I stumble upon. Festool ETS 125 - YouTube
> 
> That's exactly what I'm looking for in a sander. :yes:


I am proud to say I filmed and produced that video. 

I was so hung over, first trip to Vegas.. arty:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Ok guys I'm sick time lost from cleaning dust and I think going dustless could be a selling point. I'm a complete Festool virgin, never even seen one in real life. :no: Here's what I'm looking for.. The overwhelming amount of my work is occupied residential repaints. I need something that will used for sanding spackle and trim. I'll need the whole setup, from extractor to sandpaper. The big priority is sanding spackle because that causes the most dust. I need it to be lightweight and portable because most of the time I'm working around furniture in the center of the room. What setup do you guys think will best fit my needs? Thanks Guys :thumbup:


All I have to say,once you try that green pill you will never stop 

Costly equipment,but its worth every penny.

We have 2 ets125 ,and they run 4-5 hours a day.

Guys that have them,do you struggle with on/off switch or its just me?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Its hurts when you go and spend $150-200 on abrasives,but you will be surprised how lot it lasts.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I see it comes with a 11.5ft hose. Do you guys find that to be long enough or should I buy more?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I see it comes with a 11.5ft hose. Do you guys find that to be long enough or should I buy more?


For the average job that should be enough. Although I have a second hose as part of a cleaning kit, and have recently bought the adapter to join two hoses together. It made cleaning a large job I had much nicer, and I figure I'll also be using it for sanding also.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> For the average job that should be enough. Although I have a second hose as part of a cleaning kit, and have recently bought the adapter to join two hoses together. It made cleaning a large job I had much nicer, and I figure I'll also be using it for sanding also.


Also handy for many exterior situations.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Or interior ladder work.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Or interior ladder work.


True. Ladder work in general. Todd came up with some crazy ways to perch the midi on planks and staging towers (secured obviously), but there are times on quick moves where you can't be taking it up with you. Extra hose length is definitely worth having.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I am going to pick up one more dts400 now


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> True. Ladder work in general. Todd came up with some crazy ways to perch the midi on planks and staging towers (secured obviously), but there are times on quick moves where you can't be taking it up with you. Extra hose length is definitely worth having.


I have strapped one to ladders and staging several times when in a pinch. If doing exterior repaints you have to get creative as well. Its small enough that putting it on a roof jack plank will work.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Extra hose length is definitely worth having.


Truer words haven't been spoken.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well I took the festool leap! I got the ct26 because they would have had to order the midi and I'm impatient lol plus I thought it'd be most versatile for the few exteriors I do. I got the ets125, the larger 11.5ft hose, hose adapter, squishy thingy that goes between the ets and paper, 100ct 180grit granat paper. All said and done it was $1,025. 

The festool dealer (10 mins down the road) was awesome, super knowledgeable, and they had a TON of selection. 

Tomorrow I'm really gonna put it to the test. I have a hallway and kitchen that are just about a full skim to sand. Prolly the first time I've ever been excited to sand something. Thanks again for all your input guys! :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Go Briggs!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol and that's why I got the extra hose. :yes:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

For those who are interested in this topic, you may want to check this out.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to Festoolfreak family! Your wallet will hurt from it quiet few times,but its all so worth it.

I already took that "green pill" and since beginning of the year i am out 5-6k


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> For those who are interested in this topic, you may want to check this out.


The festool guy told me about that mag. He said to stop back next week for a hardcopy.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> The festool guy told me about that mag. He said to stop back next week for a hardcopy.


In my opinion, the best new publication for painters in 2013. (Not just because Todd wrote a article in it!)


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Welcome to Festoolfreak family! Your wallet will hurt from it quiet few times,but its all so worth it.
> 
> I already took that "green pill" and since beginning of the year i am out 5-6k


As long as the money spent makes up for itself in increased production I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> As long as the money spent makes up for itself in increased production I'll be a happy camper.


Just keep track of how much time you are NOT cleaning up dust.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> Just keep track of how much time you are NOT cleaning up dust.


Some days I feel like that's all I do.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

How dust free is it?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> How dust free is it?


I'll let you know after tomorrow.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RB

Here's a tip...with the 180g patch sanding, keep the speed on the sander turned all they way up to 6 and turn the extraction rate on the vac down to half, maybe even less. That will help the sander to float better on the wall, and you will still have plenty of extraction. Let us know how it works.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> How dust free is it?


All depends on what you are sanding. Some things its virtually no dust like where the sander is making full contact. Its usually when you are doing a edge with just part of the pad making contact that its not so great. 

I was chasing a skill saw with a midi this afternoon demoing water damaged flooring. 

Nasty..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> For those who are interested in this topic, you may want to check this out.


I knew I would see you or Todd in there.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> For those who are interested in this topic, you may want to check this out.


Super cool! His socks are super cute too! Lol


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I ran that sucker through the ringer today and was blown away by it, hands down the BEST tool(s) I've ever purchased! I can't believe it took me so long to get on board with it. I see a Midi and ro90 purchase in the near future lol.

BTW Scott the settings you recommended were right on the money.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Your gonna just love the RO90. I have the RO125 and it's an awesome tool for removing paint and other finishes. Glad you liked it, now start saving your money, you'll be buying more.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I ran that sucker through the ringer today and was blown away by it, hands down the BEST tool(s) I've ever purchased! I can't believe it took me so long to get on board with it. I see a Midi and ro90 purchase in the near future lol.
> 
> BTW Scott the settings you recommended were right on the money.


Awesome, glad to hear it. :thumbup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Your gonna just love the RO90. I have the RO125 and it's an awesome tool for removing paint and other finishes. Glad you liked it, now start saving your money, you'll be buying more.


I'm getting more tomorrow lol. I'm gonna return the extra hose and buy the cleaning set that comes with one. Having a festool dealer less than 10mins is going to make spending money too easy. :yes:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Your gonna just love the RO90. I have the RO125 and it's an awesome tool for removing paint and other finishes. Glad you liked it, now start saving your money, you'll be buying more.


I agree, the RO90 is pretty wild.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Having a festool dealer less than 10mins is going to make spending money too easy. :yes:


Oh man, your fvcked now. :jester:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I ran that sucker through the ringer today and was blown away by it, hands down the BEST tool(s) I've ever purchased! I can't believe it took me so long to get on board with it. I see a Midi and ro90 purchase in the near future lol. BTW Scott the settings you recommended were right on the money.


Glad somebody will feel the same pain of spending money ,and pleasure using it!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Glad somebody will feel the same pain of spending money ,and pleasure using it!


No pain no gain!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

The Midi's and Mini's are no longer available in Canada as of a few months ago. 

I have a CT26 and I would prefer a Midi for many occasions.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Paint and Hammer said:


> The Midi's and Mini's are no longer available in Canada as of a few months ago.
> 
> I have a CT26 and I would prefer a Midi for many occasions.


That's crazy! Can you order it off amazon or toolnut and have it shipped?

In the morning I'll ask my dealer if they'd be willing to ship one to Canada.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> All depends on what you are sanding. Some things its virtually no dust like where the sander is making full contact. Its usually when you are doing a edge with just part of the pad making contact that its not so great.
> 
> I was chasing a skill saw with a midi this afternoon demoing water damaged flooring.
> 
> Nasty..


But look how nice those cabinets look...


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Paint and Hammer said:


> The Midi's and Mini's are no longer available in Canada as of a few months ago.
> 
> I have a CT26 and I would prefer a Midi for many occasions.


I talked to him this morning. He said as long as you paid for delivery he'd have no problem selling it to you. I'll PM you his contact info.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Guess I'm gonna have to check out this Festool thing. Been fighting the dust for a long time now.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Honestly its not just being dustless. Once you get into the systems and understand how much easier they can make your life you will get a whole new appreciation for festool. 

I just wish systainers were more affordable. I would replace every single tool box we have with one.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I just wish systainers were more affordable. I would replace every single tool box we have with one.


Yeah but think about how tall that stack would be! Especially on top of the Midi. You wouldn't be able to get through the doorway.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I just wish systainers were more affordable. I would replace every single tool box we have with one.


Tommy

These are a couple of boxes you may not have seen yet. On top is a storage box with trays that folds shut. It is stacked on top of an open style tool box, which is on top of a box with drawers. So, it is 3 different styles that integrate. 

For us, we needed to get all the hand tools organized and into a more system based setup. 

Good combo for organization and mobility.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> The Midi's and Mini's are no longer available in Canada as of a few months ago.
> 
> I have a CT26 and I would prefer a Midi for many occasions.


What's going on with these? Is there a problem with them?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> What's going on with these? Is there a problem with them?


I've had a few WTF!! inquiries from colleagues up north. 

I did some digging and this was the announcement on it:

http://www.festoolusa.com/service/esa/


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Yeah but think about how tall that stack would be! Especially on top of the Midi. You wouldn't be able to get through the doorway.


I want a complete van system like this. :thumbsup:

http://www.vantainer.com/vantainer-van-racking-system.html


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Tommy
> 
> These are a couple of boxes you may not have seen yet. On top is a storage box with trays that folds shut. It is stacked on top of an open style tool box, which is on top of a box with drawers. So, it is 3 different styles that integrate.
> 
> ...


Scott I have been looking at them trust me. Nothing I want more than a neater more organized system with task based sortainers. I figure it could save at least 15 miles of walking each year. :jester:

I also would like for our crews to all have an extractor with their own personal tool boxes in systainers, and the power tools they will need that day. Wouldn't take much time at all to load out from the shop each morning and go.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Forget the festool stuff Scott send me some of those topcoat stickers lol.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Yeah but think about how tall that stack would be! Especially on top of the Midi. You wouldn't be able to get through the doorway.


I have my own problems but is nothing compared to what some of these other gus probably deal with.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Scott I have been looking at them trust me. Nothing I want more than a neater more organized system with task based sortainers. I figure it could save at least 15 miles of walking each year. :jester:


I've been mulling over making the switch to systainers for all of the hand tools myself. I just can't bring myself to drop that kind of coin on on tool boxes that are going to get abused. If it was just me, sure, I'd do it. But let's face it, a paint crew is rough on the tools. It would kill me to see the boxes all covered in paint after a month.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy man ready to sand some sills!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Happy man ready to sand some sills!


That thing _rocks_ window sills. :yes:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I've had a few WTF!! inquiries from colleagues up north.
> 
> I did some digging and this was the announcement on it:
> 
> http://www.festoolusa.com/service/esa/


For those of us in border states, time to start an underground festool smuggling ring?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I've had a few WTF!! inquiries from colleagues up north.
> 
> I did some digging and this was the announcement on it:
> 
> http://www.festoolusa.com/service/esa/



Thanks Scott....apparently Canada is kind of on its own with this one.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Uncle Fester's ready to get some work done today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool!....all new and spiffy. 

.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

There's always this.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I can't remember where, but there is a website where women proudly pose with their new high dollar Dyson vacuum cleaners...

I'll show myself out.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

-----


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Festool reshared my photo on Facebook. Made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------

